
Here's How You Can Learn to Build DIY Robots and LED Cubes - davidb_
http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/learn-to-build-diy-robots-led-cubes
======
davidb_
I got feedback on this idea initially from the arduino subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/arduino/comments/397ewc/what_do_you...](https://www.reddit.com/r/arduino/comments/397ewc/what_do_you_think_of_monthly_kits_for_learning/)

After the Kickstarter launch, I posted an update:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/arduino/comments/40gxhu/update_what...](https://www.reddit.com/r/arduino/comments/40gxhu/update_what_do_you_think_of_monthly_kits_for/)

Direct link to imgur album used for that update:
[http://imgur.com/a/r4UAl](http://imgur.com/a/r4UAl)

Our website: [http://www.thimble.io](http://www.thimble.io) (landing page) Our
kickstarter:
[http://www.thimble.io/kickstarter](http://www.thimble.io/kickstarter)

